# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens", action adventure fantasy film, J.J. Abrams, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Official website - starwars.com/films/star-wars-episode-vii-the-force-awakens

youtube.com/starwars

facebook.com/StarWars

twitter.com/starwars

instagram.com/starwars

"Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens" on Wikipedia

"Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens" on IMDb

BB-8, app-enabled droid, Orbotix, Boulder, Colorado, USA

The Bop It! Star Wars BB-8 Edition game, Hasbro, Inc., Rhode Island, USA

----------


## Airicist

"Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens", Official Teaser

Published on Nov 28, 2014




> Get your first look at Star Wars: The Force Awakens in the new 88-second teaser.
> 
> Episode VII in the Star Wars Saga, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, opens in theaters December 18, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Soccer Ball Droid don't care 

Published on Nov 29, 2014

facebook.com/soccerballdroid

Article "Let's Take A Deep Look At The Droid In The New Star Wars Trailer"

Jason Torchinsky
November 28, 2014

Article "Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens – Fan 3D Models a 3D Printable Ball Droid"

by Brian Krassenstein
December 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

SW7-Droid
December 6, 2014




SW7-Droid - Making of
from Julien Leterrier
December 8, 2014




> Full CG animated shot inspired by Star Wars VII first teaser

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2

Published on Apr 16, 2015




> Get your first look at the new Star Wars: The Force Awakens teaser #2!
> 
> Lucasfilm and visionary director J.J. Abrams join forces to take you back again to a galaxy far, far away as “Star Wars” returns to the big screen with “Star Wars: The Force Awakens.”
> 
> Episode VII in the Star Wars Saga, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, opens in theaters December 18, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 17, 2015




> Get ready for rolling BB-8 toys. The droid in "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" is a real robot, based on the technology in Sphero's toy robotic balls. And in a galaxy not so far away, SpaceX delivers an espresso machine to the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars Celebration 2015: Props, Costumes, Collectibles! 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> We spent the weekend at Star Wars Celebration, Lucasfilm's official Star Wars convention. Thousands of Star Wars fans gathered to see new footage from Episode VII revealed and revel in their love for the films--many in fantastic cosplay. Here's some of the coolest stuff we found, including props and costumes from The Force Awakens, Star Wars Battlefront gameplay, and collectibles as far as the eye could see.

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars BB-8 Droid Made from a Sphero and Magnets 

Published on Apr 18, 2015




> Playing catch with my home made BB-8 Droid.

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 droid from The Force Awakens rolls out on stage at Star Wars Celebration Anaheim 

Published on Apr 16, 2015




> The real BB-8 droid rolled out onto the Star Wars Celebration Stage during The Force Awakens panel with JJ Abrams and Kathleen Kennedy.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars EP7 BB-8 droid Prototype PART 1, Ball Balancing Robot 

Published on Apr 17, 2015




> Part 1 of my Star Wars EP7 BB-8 Droid. I'm building my version as a 'ball balancing robot' which balances on top of its ball using active electronics from Sparkfun Electronics including the LSM9DS0 9 axis accelerometer / gyro / magnetometer, and the Arduino Pro Mini.






XRobots - Star Wars EP7 BB-8 droid Prototype PART 2, Ball Balancing Robot

Published on May 1, 2015




> Part 2 of my BB8 droid from Star Wars EP7. I started this project before foootage of the real BB-8 was released. Once this is done I'll be doing a version 2.






XRobots - Star Wars EP7 BB-8 droid Prototype PART 3, Radio Control Experiments

Published on May 15, 2015




> Part 3: Making a few improvements and experimenting with radio control.






XRobots - Star Wars EP7 BB-8 droid Prototype PART 4, Painting & Finishing

Published on May 29, 2015




> Part 4 of my Star Wars BB8 Droid. Painting and finishing using Vacuum forming and 3D printing


XRobots.co.uk, James Bruton, Southampton, Hampshire, England

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Working Star Wars BB-8 droid Prototype PART 5, Improving Stability

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> Sorting out stability issues for my Star Wars BB8 droid, various experiments to slow the ball down so I don't have to take a roll of carpet with me.


XRobots.co.uk, James Bruton, Southampton, Hampshire, England

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 1* Overview and Bluetooth Control

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> This is VERSION 2 of my Star Wars BB-8 droid which I started building in Early October 2015. This time I'm showing the basic principle of how it's intended to work, and looking at a custom Bluetooth controller. Part 2 goes out on Friday 6th Nov 2015.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 2* Dynamic Stability & Head Dolly

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> This is VERSION 2 of my Star Wars BB-8 droid which I started building in Early October 2015. This time I'm looking at stability using the Adafruit BNO055 IMU as well as the head dolly.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 3* Head Control Arm

Published on Nov 13, 2015




> Part 3 of my Version 2 Star Wars BB-8, building the head control arm and adding another IMU.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 14, 2015




> How the Episode 7 move prop works, how the Sphero and Hasbro toys work, and some alternative methods that aren't used by the toys or movie prop. .

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 4* IMU Head Stability

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> Using both IMUs to make the head control arm dynamically stable while driving.

----------


## Airicist

Building a BB-8 droid in 24 hours

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> at the OHI/O Hackathon I spent my time buidling a BB8 Droid. More to come on this project!

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 5* Stability Tuning and Side Panels!

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Further stability modifications and tuning to my Star Wars BB-8 Version 2, also sorting out the frame for the side panels

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 6*, Body Panels!

Published on Dec 4, 2015




> Hand forming and attaching the main ball body panels to my Star Wars EP7 BB-8 Droid Version 2.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 BIG Toy unboxing review & comparison, Sphero, Bladez, Hasbro

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> My big BB-8 Toy Unboxing, demo and comparison.

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 Droid (Star Wars) 3D printed & remote controlled

Published on Dec 12, 2015




> My first version of a 3D Printed BB-8, the new robot from Star Wars: The Force Awakens?.
> Powered by an Arduino Board and remote controlled. This droid self-balance on wheels, play sounds, and has several LEDs.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 7*, Head Details & Electronics

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> Sorting out some of the head details and electronics using an Arduino Gemma and Neopixles.

----------


## Airicist

Making a Working BB-8 Droid Replica!

Published on Dec 17, 2015




> Ever since BB-8 first made its appearance in the first Star Wars: The Force Awakens teaser, droid builders have been trying to figure out how to make their own working replica. We visit the shop of Mike Senna, veteran robot builder, to follow his progress creating his own BB-8.
> 
> Follow Mike's droid builds at https://sennasr2d2.blogspot.ca
> 
> Find the BB-8 Builders Club at http://bb8builders.club

----------


## Airicist

Could NASA Use The Star Wars Droids? Roboticist Explains

Published on Dec 17, 2015




> We all love BB-8, R2-D2, and C-3PO (well, mostly), but are the Republic's rag-tag hero droids fit for the real-world space trials of NASA? JPL Roboticist Brett Kennedy explains why one droid is cut above the rest for space utility!

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 Visits the Museum

Published on Dec 18, 2015




> At a museum not so far, far away, BB-8 made friends with the most unlikely characters. Watch as his adventure unfolds, and may the force be with you this holiday season!

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 Showdown: Sphero vs Hasbro vs Disney

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> It's BB-8 versus BB-8! And another BB-8! Which one will survive?
> 
> We're comparing the Sphero and Target exclusive Hasbro remote control BB-8 toys, plus Disney Store's BB-8 which is not remote controlled but still fun and easy to operate for little kids.

----------


## Airicist

Building BB-8

Published on Nov 13, 2015




> This is my progress on building a life-sized version of BB-8 from Star Wars Episode VII. BB-8’s head appears to float on top of a rolling ball body. To achieve this effect, I designed my version of BB-8 with two robots that work together. One robot balances on top of the ball and another, inside the ball, provides the motion. Each robot is controlled by a BeagleBone Black and programmed in Python.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 8*, Ball LEDs & Opening Panels

Published on Dec 28, 2015




> Putting the LEDs in the ball and installing the ball panel-middles with two opening hatches.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 9*, Testing Driving & CAD/Code Release

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> Testing my BB-8 at a UK R2-D2 Builders Club meet, also discussing the CAD and Code release for the project

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 2 PART 10*, Painting, Detailing & Finishing

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> The last part of my BB-8 V2, painting, detailing and finishing. Check back for version 3!

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 1*, Intro and Discussion

Published on Jan 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 2*, Main Ball and Internal Hub

Published on Jan 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 3*, Side to Side Axis

Published on Feb 4, 2016




> This is version 3 of my BB-8 build. This time I'm sorting out alignment of my internal hub and starting the side to side axis.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 4*, Flywheel and some testing

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> Using a Lazy Susan bearing to mount the flywheel and test clearance.

----------


## Airicist

Amazing Rolling Lego BB-8 !!

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Lets make this cute Rolling Lego BB-8 a reality by voting for it at https://ideas.lego.com/projects/132170 !! 
> This BB-8 Prototype offers a Rolling BB-8 that uses 100% Genuine Lego Parts including magnets and weights to keep BB-8's Head on top while he rolls. He would come with attachable arms, and a base station that helps demonstrate his rolling ability.
> 
> The Prototype is 100% existing Lego parts. If the idea gets 10K votes at ideas.lego.com, and Lego approves it, Lego would certain create the custom printed shell pieces.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 5*, Head Control Arm

Published on Mar 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 6*, Head Frame Assembly

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 7*, Electronics #1

Published on Mar 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 8*, Electronics #2 Stability Testing

Published on Mar 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 9*, Driving with the Head on!

Published on Mar 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 10*, Flywheel Activation and Testing!

Published on Apr 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Everything you ever wanted to know about Star Wars' BB-8

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Here is everything you ever wanted to know about Star Wars' latest beloved droid. BB-8 goes to LAX to greet his very own BB-8 ANA Jet.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 11*, Side Panels & Skins

Published on Apr 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 12*, STABILITY UPDATE & Head

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> This video shows a massive stability update since the previous parts in the series now that the ball is smooth and I can see what's going on.

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars BB-8 Droid Replica 2.0!

Published on May 4, 2016




> BB-8 replicas continue to impress us! We meet up with droid builder Mike Senna to take a look under the hood of his newest BB-8 robot replica. Mike, who first made a fully animated BB-8 in time for Star Wars: The Force Awakens last year, has now built a static model that is more practical for display and convention appearances. Here's how it works!

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 13*, TEST DRIVING and cosmetics

Published on May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars BB-8 Droid *VERSION 3 PART 14*, Final Cosmetics, Painting

Published on May 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 builders interview | Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016

Published on Jul 15, 2016




> Matt Denton and Josh Lee chat with Andi and Peter about the process of creating a functional BB-8 for Star Wars: The Force Awakens.

----------


## Airicist

Droids of The Force Awakens Panel | Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016

Published on Jul 16, 2016




> Oliver Steeples and Lee Towersey, the builders who brought the R2 units of The Force Awakens to life, join animatronics and programming experts Matt Denton and Josh Lee, the engineering team behind the iconic BB-8.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016 Vlog, with BB-8, Bladez Toyz

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> My vlog of Star Wars Celebration 2016 where I was exhibiting with Bladez Toyz and the Droid Builder's Club.

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - My BB-8 V3 Droid Extended Driving Cut, at Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> Extended cut of my BB-8 V3 driving at Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016 including the head falling off!.

----------

